# Storing canned goods?



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I was wondering i am a huge beans and chili guy. What recommendations do you have on canned chili? Also i store progresso soups and tons of it, how long is the shelf life usualy on canned goods?.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Best storage conditions 70 degrees 70% humidity lots of air circulation. So on a shelf with air circulation under the stack and away from the wall. As long as the cans are not rusted or leaking they are good. Best to rotate and use everything in 5 years for best taste but again they are safe to eat as long as not rusted or leaking.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the info


RJAMES said:


> Best storage conditions 70 degrees 70% humidity lots of air circulation. So on a shelf with air circulation under the stack and away from the wall. As long as the cans are not rusted or leaking they are good. Best to rotate and use everything in 5 years for best taste but again they are safe to eat as long as not rusted or leaking.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Best storage conditions 70 degrees 70% humidity lots of air circulation. So on a shelf with air circulation under the stack and away from the wall. As long as the cans are not rusted or leaking they are good. Best to rotate and use everything in 5 years for best taste but again they are safe to eat as long as not rusted or leaking.


As long as not rusted, leaking or bulged.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I buy a lot of canned chilli, too (and its accompanying toilet paper, required). I try to rotate, but some of my oldest cans are 3+ years. Never had a problem with it, though.

You can really spruce up canned chilli, by buying the beanless version, and adding your favorite beans, petite diced tomatoes, and whole kernel corn. I'm sure the chilli purists just had heart attacks.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Exactly. I love chili


sideKahr said:


> I buy a lot of canned chilli, too (and its accompanying toilet paper, required). I try to rotate, but some of my oldest cans are 3+ years. Never had a problem with it, though.
> 
> You can really spruce up canned chilli, by buying the beanless version, and adding your favorite beans, petite diced tomatoes, and whole kernel corn. I'm sure the chilli purists just had heart attacks.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> You can really spruce up canned chilli, by buying the beanless version, and adding your favorite beans, petite diced tomatoes, and whole kernel corn. I'm sure the chilli purists just had heart attacks.


This from the same guy who eats jambalaya from a box.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I like canned food.. I have over 300 cans of soup and cases and cases of libbys veggies

I use this type of rack with about 6 shelfs https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/035441/035441515134.jpg

we eat food past the best by date all the time....

I need to repost some photos now that I have moved and reorganized


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I buy a lot of canned chilli, too (and its accompanying toilet paper, required). I try to rotate, but some of my oldest cans are 3+ years. Never had a problem with it, though.
> 
> You can really spruce up canned chilli, by buying the beanless version, and adding your favorite beans, petite diced tomatoes, and whole kernel corn. I'm sure the chilli purists just had heart attacks.


you need onions in there somewhere - extra chili powder doesn't hurt - fresh peppers gives it more body ....


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh yes!!!


Illini Warrior said:


> you need onions in there somewhere - extra chili powder doesn't hurt - fresh peppers gives it more body ....


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> This from the same guy who eats jambalaya from a box.


As a prep, just as a prep! LOL. I've made jambalaya from scratch, but honestly, there isn't much difference to my taste. I guess I'm not much of a conno-sewer.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> As a prep, just as a prep! LOL. I've made jambalaya from scratch, but honestly, there isn't much difference to my taste. I guess I'm not much of a conno-sewer.


Dude, we need to meet in Louisiana & let you experience real food.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I buy a lot of canned chilli, too (and its accompanying toilet paper, required). I try to rotate, but some of my oldest cans are 3+ years. Never had a problem with it, though.
> 
> You can really spruce up canned chilli, by buying the beanless version, and adding your favorite beans, petite diced tomatoes, and whole kernel corn. I'm sure the chilli purists just had heart attacks.


You can count on it. Here in Texas where BBQ, grilling and chili cook offs rule the great debate amongst purists is if real chili EVER has beans in it. Me, I like it both ways.



Maine-Marine said:


> I like canned food.. I have over 300 cans of soup and cases and cases of libbys veggies
> 
> I use this type of rack with about 6 shelfs https://mobileimages.lowes.com/product/converted/035441/035441515134.jpg
> 
> ...


Myself as well, in addition to mylar bags in pails and Mountain House stores, I have right at 1000 cans of various food types including chili.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

******* said:


> Dude, we need to meet in Louisiana & let you experience real food.


I've been to NOLA. I loved the food down there, and the people. Can't say I was partial to the guy in the black fishnets and green tutu puking into the trash can.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I've been to NOLA. I loved the food down there, and the people. Can't say I was partial to the guy in the black fishnets and green tutu puking into the trash can.


That is why we stay away from the French Quarter & stay & eat mostly in the Garden District.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I'll use the Stagg Chili a jump start, then add a can of my on bottled beef and some canned beans (kidney, black or what have you) then mix in more spices. It's a fast and easy meal.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I got a case of Keytone beef chunks a few years back. A can of that and a can of Manwich sauce can pass for a not too bad sloppy joe. Also makes highly passable yankee chili to add beans and spices..tomaters..etc. I bought mine from the facotry I think but Walmart is supposed to sell it but they are out sometimes. The Lady at the factory said they tested some 10yrs old still ok. Course cute sales ladies tell fibs sometimes. I will test a can every five years and report back. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Keystone...75035&wl11=online&wl12=22309254&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## No Body (Feb 8, 2017)

The Keystone beef makes an excellent BBQ. Or as a beef roast with potatoes, carrots, onions, ect. We tried both of these and they were great. I was skeptical at first about beef in a can or any other meats. But decided to give it a try and was pleasantly surprised. I'm hoping the others are just as good. 
Might try beef and noodles next.

I picked up a few cans of pork, turkey, hamburger, beef, just to see what their like first, before getting more. 

Walmart does carry their canned meats.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

BLASPHEME @*******!

Jambalaya should NEVER be consumed from a box...:vs_no_no_no:



******* said:


> This from the same guy who eats jambalaya from a box.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Slippy said:


> BLASPHEME @*******!
> 
> Jambalaya should NEVER be consumed from a box...:vs_no_no_no:


Tell that to the Yankee from PA.  I don't eat any prepared food from a box. I like to cook too much. Last night threw together some roasted eggplant, tomatoes & peppers from the garden, along with some onion, pasta, fresh basil & mozzarella cheese. Covered with Panko breadcrumbs & Parmesan cheese & baked till brown. Yum!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I've been to NOLA. I loved the food down there, and the people. Can't say I was partial to the guy in the black fishnets and green tutu puking into the trash can.


Ummm.... you mean you saw me??


----------

